# FS: Sony MZ-RH1 Hi-MD Minidisc player/recorder



## Concept-V

For sale is a Sony MZ-RH1 Hi-MD Minidisc player/recorder. This was the last one that Sony made and they are no longer made. Sony stopped making Minidisc players.  This unit is in great working condition and looks great too. Comes complete with everything you see in the pictures. The display screen is very delicate and has swirl marks from wiping and cleaning, not noticeable on some angles.  This is NOT an iPod.  For those not familiar with Minidisc, music and data is stored on removable 1GB minidiscs. The MZ-RH1 plays back MP3s and ATRAC music.  The SonicStage software MUST be installed on your computer in order to use this unit.  You can also do optical line in recordings from CD or DVD players for full digitial sound quality (not like the low sound quality iPods reproduce).  You can attach a removable stereo microphone and record speeches, concerts or any other audio, in full stereo digital sound. My price is $275 shipped to the U.S. and $300 shipped worldwide! Please, ask any question you may have. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Concept-V

Most of the time, people will start lowering their price if their stuff doesn't sell within a few days, but because the MZ-RH1 is no longer produced, and their is a very limited remaining supply left, and a steady demand, I'm raising my price.

$280 shipped U.S.
$305 shipped Canada or U.K. 

Last MZ-RH1 on ebay sold for over $400.


----------



## PohTayToez

The last one to end on eBay came with all of this stuff: 


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[*]Box
[*]Manuals
[*]Power Supply
[*]USB Cable
[*]Original Remote
[*]Original Headphones
[*]2 Extra Sets of Sony Headphones

[*]RM-MC40ELK Remote with Backlit 3-line Display
[*]2 Batteries

[*]5 New Hi-MD Discs

[*]2 Used Hi-MD Discs

[*]5 New Collectible TDK Bit Club Discs
[*]3 New Collectible Axia Hello Kitty Discs

[*]6 New Collectible Axia MDJ'z Discs
[*]5 New Collectible Axia Colors Mix Discs w/ Case
[*]4 New Collectible Axia Natural Sound Dolphin Discs

[*]5 New Collectible Sony Bianca Discs w/ Case
[*]1 New Collectible Maxell Miffy Collection Disc
[*]4 New Collectible Maxell Couler Discs
[*]4 New Collectible Maxell Color Club Discs
[*]3 New Collectible Victor Color Mix Discs
[*]1 New Sony Premium Gold 80 Minute Disc
[*]1 Maxell Cleaning Minidisc
[*]1 Sony Armband Case
[*]1 Sony Leather Carrying Case

[*]1 Sony Blue Felt Carrying Pouch with Front Pocket
[*]2 Sony Grey Felt Carrying Pouches
[*]1 Sony Hi-MD Carrying Case with 2 Extra Zipper Pockets
[*]1 Blue Case Logic Carrying Case with 3 Zipper Pockets
[*]1 Blue 12-Disc Carrying Case[/FONT]

[/FONT]
The one before that was priced at $199.99 and didn't sell.  And the next one before that went for $202.50 and came with several accessories.


----------



## ganzey

dude, no one is gonna buy this when you can get a 16gb ipod touch or a 120gb ipod classic for the same price. give it up. nd when u say that you raised the price because they are no longer produced, what i think you meant to say is, these sucked so sony discontinued them.


----------



## Concept-V

PohTayToez said:


> The last one to end on eBay came with all of this stuff:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [*]Box
> [*]Manuals
> [*]Power Supply
> [*]USB Cable
> [*]Original Remote
> [*]Original Headphones
> [*]2 Extra Sets of Sony Headphones
> 
> [*]RM-MC40ELK Remote with Backlit 3-line Display
> [*]2 Batteries
> 
> [*]5 New Hi-MD Discs
> 
> [*]2 Used Hi-MD Discs
> 
> [*]5 New Collectible TDK Bit Club Discs
> [*]3 New Collectible Axia Hello Kitty Discs
> 
> [*]6 New Collectible Axia MDJ'z Discs
> [*]5 New Collectible Axia Colors Mix Discs w/ Case
> [*]4 New Collectible Axia Natural Sound Dolphin Discs
> 
> [*]5 New Collectible Sony Bianca Discs w/ Case
> [*]1 New Collectible Maxell Miffy Collection Disc
> [*]4 New Collectible Maxell Couler Discs
> [*]4 New Collectible Maxell Color Club Discs
> [*]3 New Collectible Victor Color Mix Discs
> [*]1 New Sony Premium Gold 80 Minute Disc
> [*]1 Maxell Cleaning Minidisc
> [*]1 Sony Armband Case
> [*]1 Sony Leather Carrying Case
> 
> [*]1 Sony Blue Felt Carrying Pouch with Front Pocket
> [*]2 Sony Grey Felt Carrying Pouches
> [*]1 Sony Hi-MD Carrying Case with 2 Extra Zipper Pockets
> [*]1 Blue Case Logic Carrying Case with 3 Zipper Pockets
> [*]1 Blue 12-Disc Carrying Case[/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]
> The one before that was priced at $199.99 and didn't sell.  And the next one before that went for $202.50 and came with several accessories.



Here's one that just sold for over $300 and it doesn't even come complete with all the accessories:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01634&_trkparms=tab=Watching&autorefresh=true

Based on this, my new price is $300 shipped to the U.S.


----------



## ganzey

Concept-V said:


> Here's one that just sold for over $300 and it doesn't even come complete with all the accessories:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01634&_trkparms=tab=Watching&autorefresh=true
> 
> Based on this, my new price is $300 shipped to the U.S.



so that means someone got ripped of, but that is still $100 less than what u said before, u said it was $400. so now u are lying to us.


----------



## massahwahl

Are you high? Throw it on ebay and see how far that gets you but it won't sell here. I had the exact same one and sold it on ebay with box and headphones for $80. There's not many out there and on the contrary, there's not many people out there that still want or would pay that much to use one. I bought an olympus vn-960 digital voice recorder that records 11 hours of high def audio for $80 new and it has a built in condensor mic. But seriously, if morons on ebay are paying that price then why not go hat route in the first place??


----------



## Concept-V

ganzey said:


> so that means someone got ripped of, but that is still $100 less than what u said before, u said it was $400. so now u are lying to us.



No, i did not lie. I said it sold for over $400. The latest listing sold for over $300. That's what the market dictates that it's worth. These are not produced anymore, and very few people are selling them or willing to let go.  My price is still $300 shipped to the U.S.


----------



## ganzey

very people are selling them because very little people want them


----------



## Russian777

list it up on ebay, you can easily get from $200 to $350 for it. Just depends how lucky you get on ebay.


----------

